# Sticky  SOTM - January 2023 - BB Shooters



## Reed Lukens

SOTM - January 2023 - BB Shooters


So this month is open for any type of BB Shooter Slingshot. Wood, G10, 3D Printed, All Metals, etc... can be used with absolutely no restrictions. 
Because BB's are light and easily overwhelmed if overpowered, showing your band & pouch choice is important. So this month must show the complete banded slingshot.
An added ahooting video is also a big plus this month but not required. 
Also for this month, the biggest, fanciest looking slingshot that can also be shot with normal bands and larger ammo may not be a winner. Small and innovative BB Shooters are the key this month, so let's see some new designs  

We have had BB shooter SOTM's in the past, so here's a link for ideas -








SOTM Sept 2020 - BB


OK - this month BB shooters. Made or displayed for the first time this month. Please could frames be submitted banded.




www.slingshotforum.com





The judges will be picking one over-all winner with the normal badges for 1st, 2nd, & 3rd places.

The slingshot itself must be your own work, a new build only, and once again - Must be accompanied with dated building pics or videos throughout the month, starting today at the earliest - and ending at 11:59pm, January 31st 2023

*Up to 3 entries per person this month maximum.

*The voting and final judging will be determined by a poll first, and then we have a pannel of 6 judges at this time that will make the final judgment for the Gold, Silver, & Bronze awards.

The person's with the most votes are usually the winners but in the end, our pannel of judges will make the final decision...

*There will be Gold, Silver, & Bronze Badges awarded.
*All entries must be posted into this January 2023 SOTM thread. 
*All forum members and dealers are always welcome to participate in our SOTM's.
*Any other "Threads" started in another section for a frame that is also entered in this sotm will not be considered because we want to keep all entries located within this thread.
* Any slingshots made or started before this date (December 30th, 2022) are not eligible.

🌞*Start building and let's have some fun* 🌞


----------



## Cass

Wow! That's different!! I like it! 😀😀


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

FUN ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SlingScott

I've got the material, now to decide which side is going to be the shooter side.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Started in on this little micro boyshot designed by @Bill Hays today. Making this for myself it has 3/8 black g10 with ivory g10 liners and stabilized walnut scales.


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Started in on this little micro boyshot designed by @Bill Hays today. Making this for myself it has 3/8 black g10 with ivory g10 liners and stabilized walnut scales.
> View attachment 381786
> View attachment 381785
> View attachment 381787


Looking good Jon !


----------



## Portboy

I don’t know what kinda mess I got myself into here 🤷‍♂️ but here goes nothing . Going epoxy the blue pieces to the CF so less parts deal with


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> I don’t know what kinda mess I got myself into here 🤷‍♂️ but here goes nothing . Going epoxy the blue pieces to the CF so less parts deal with
> View attachment 381788


Ooh shoot lol that's going to be killer! And thanks man simple and effective is all I wanted with this one and I only had a tiny amount of that scale so I had to go small lol. Good luck on that though and do little by little if you have to those pieces like to slide lol


----------



## Ryan43

Did someone say bb shooters? I’m actually going to have to build one this is right up my alley. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Ooh shoot lol that's going to be killer! And thanks man simple and effective is all I wanted with this one and I only had a tiny amount of that scale so I had to go small lol. Good luck on that though and do little by little if you have to those pieces like to slide lol


Here I am thinking I have holes two parts so and 4 holes total . I have 5 more two drill and transfer punches . I hole pieces nice square and hope brother not to hung over he hit the punch . I just pin holes as I make them . Than be not worry slipping putting together. I have gflex so all Time the work pin up . Sounds good on paper any way haha


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Here I am thinking I have holes two parts so and 4 holes total . I have 5 more two drill and transfer punches . I hole pieces nice square and hope brother not to hung over he hit the punch . I just pin holes as I make them . Than be not worry slipping putting together. I have gflex so all Time the work pin up . Sounds good on paper any way haha


I usually do all my pin work last right before I do my band grooves never really tried it the other way around lol I just have a feeling I know I'd mess something up if I pre-drilled everything


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> I usually do all my pin work last right before I do my band grooves never really tried it the other way around lol I just have a feeling I know I'd mess something up if I pre-drilled everything


I think either way going some uneven stuff . Guess you glue bigger pieces first cut after 🤷‍♂️ see how goes


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> I think either way going some uneven stuff . Guess you glue bigger pieces first cut after 🤷‍♂️ see how goes


When I put layers on like that I always cut a few millimeters off the line because I know I'm not going to get it perfect and then I just sand it even once cured


----------



## Jcharmin92

All finished with this little fella! Holds and shoots real nice 👍🙂.


----------



## Ryan43

Jcharmin92 said:


> All finished with this little fella! Holds and shoots real nice .
> View attachment 381794
> View attachment 381792
> View attachment 381793
> View attachment 381791


That thing is sweet Jon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92

Ryan43 said:


> That thing is sweet Jon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother I agree! It's a keeper for sure


----------



## Portboy

Sweet frame I really dig the scale material 😁 came together well Jon . Ya had can doing the swing dance there 👍 nice shooting. 
what you rocking for latex and pouch ?


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Sweet frame I really dig the scale material 😁 came together well Jon . Ya had can doing the swing dance there 👍 nice shooting.
> what you rocking for latex and pouch ?


Thanks dude! It was a random build that worked out better than expected. Im rocking .45 simple shot black 1/4 straight cut with a cheap blue pouch, it's the only one I have that'll hold bbs lol.


----------



## skarrd

Jcharmin92 said:


> All finished with this little fella! Holds and shoots real nice 👍🙂.
> View attachment 381794
> View attachment 381792
> View attachment 381793
> View attachment 381791


Wicked


----------



## skarrd

Oh Boy,this will be a FUN one BB shooters and altoid box shooters are my favorites :
too look at as well as too build


----------



## Portboy

Well this is a little different kinda build right off hope I should used 6mm core and cut target side swell lower and drop the pins 
But it’s coming together after some messing around


----------



## Cass

Wow, sweet!


----------



## Portboy

Cass said:


> Wow, sweet!


Starting look ok but tell ya the carbon fibre horribly dirty man awful stuff . Definitely outside work profiling haha


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Well this is a little different kinda build right off hope I should used 6mm core and cut target side swell lower and drop the pins
> But it’s coming together after some messing around
> View attachment 381841
> 
> View attachment 381840
> 
> View attachment 381838
> 
> View attachment 381836
> 
> View attachment 381837
> 
> View attachment 381839


Looking good Jason! I really like the carbon fiber but won't touch it in my little shop


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Looking good Jason! I really like the carbon fiber but won't touch it in my little shop


Ya I was outside it’s dirty . Time switch to wet sanding and stopping 400 lol


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Ya I was outside it’s dirty . Time switch to wet sanding and stopping 400 lol


Good yeah I heard it was nasty stuff so I've been staying away from it. Other than it being dirty is it similar to g10?


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Good yeah I heard it was nasty stuff so I've been staying away from it. Other than it being dirty is it similar to g10?


Sanding easier than g10 I feel but the dust so fine got keep wiping it off hard tell you bin . That might change wet we will see . Definitely different beast but gets your clothes only way get out pair scissors haha . I never get it again wish I had only bought one sheet . Going make two these rest of this sheet be less mess and I need one


----------



## Cass

I have some, very messy, but I will give it a try again, looks great though!!


----------



## Portboy

Cass said:


> I have some, very messy, but I will give it a try again, looks great though!!


Thanks Cass 😎 I do have a plinker core that look good dressed in CF I could tolerate that build 😁 I just started watching videos last night on how to work it should done that first 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ibojoe

Well here it is already the 2nd and just picked my fork. You guys are on the ball.


----------



## Portboy

Ibojoe said:


> Well here it is already the 2nd and just picked my fork. You guys are on the ball.
> View attachment 381844


Haha last day off back tomorrow night 😢 party over Joe 👎🏻 Well what kinda wood is that ? Definitely a bb shooter hiding in there 😉 can’t wait to see


----------



## skarrd

good start,i'm still dawdling,lol


----------



## Cass

Hi, here is my first entry, not done yet, but anyway here is what I got done today
G10 and carbon fiber sandwich, I want to make it for flats and tubes, not sure yet.


----------



## Portboy

Cass said:


> Hi, here is my first entry, not done yet, but anyway here is what I got done today
> G10 and carbon fiber sandwich, I want to make it for flats and tubes, not sure yet.
> View attachment 381845
> View attachment 381846
> View attachment 381847
> View attachment 381848
> View attachment 381849


Nice 👍 the orange green should go well the CF . Going be cool shooter Cass


----------



## Sandstorm

Man you guys are flying out of the gate here! Everything looks great so far!


----------



## SlingScott

I couldn't decide which side I wanted to be shooter side, so I made something that could go either way. Right now I have it banded with 117B's and a generic leather pouch. 
Cut this out with a scroll saw and hand finished the rest with rasp/file and sandpaper.


















I'm going to try to find some more of these tiles with the Zebra pattern on it.


----------



## Jcharmin92

SlingScott said:


> I couldn't decide which side I wanted to be shooter side, so I made something that could go either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to find some more of these tiles with the Zebra pattern on it.


Now that's a cool looking shooter there! What's the material?


----------



## Reed Lukens

SlingScott said:


> I couldn't decide which side I wanted to be shooter side, so I made something that could go either way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to find some more of these tiles with the Zebra pattern on it.


Looks killer 🤠🍻 
Don't forget to describe the bands and pouch.


----------



## Portboy

SlingScott said:


> I couldn't decide which side I wanted to be shooter side, so I made something that could go either way. Right now I have it banded with 117B's and a generic leather pouch.
> Cut this out with a scroll saw and hand finished the rest with rasp/file and sandpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to find some more of these tiles with the Zebra pattern on it.


The zebra 🦓 side pretty trippy dude . Can’t go wrong with a chalice 😀


----------



## Slide-Easy

Ibojoe said:


> Well here it is already the 2nd and just picked my fork. You guys are on the ball.
> View attachment 381844


I love my carvin' knife from Texas and the Japanese style too.


----------



## skarrd

well this is what i got so far,i have been messin around with the PVC for a week or so,and figured i might as well continue on with the PVC for the BB shooter



































#64s and a homemade pouch














thanks for looking


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> well this is what i got so far,i have been messin around with the PVC for a week or so,and figured i might as well continue on with the PVC for the BB shooter
> View attachment 381914
> View attachment 381915
> View attachment 381916
> View attachment 381917
> View attachment 381918
> #64s and a homemade pouch
> View attachment 381919
> View attachment 381920
> thanks for looking


Sweet shooter brother 😎


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> Sweet shooter brother 😎


Thanks


----------



## Reed Lukens

Very Nice Steve @skarrd , I love the bands & pouch as well 🍻🍻😃


----------



## Jcharmin92

Here's my last post It dawned on me that this was necessary for the entry. I have simple shot black .45 1/4 in straight cuts 11.5 in long with this little Chinese pouch. Slings those bbs real fast but works even better for 1/4 steel it's actually perfect in my opinion.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Very Nice Jon @Jcharmin92 , I didn't say anything about the bands because your video shows everything so well, Excellent job on this beauty 🤠🍻😍


----------



## SlingScott

Jcharmin92 said:


> Here's my last post It dawned on me that this was necessary for the entry. I have simple shot black .45 1/4 in straight cuts 11.5 in long with this little Chinese pouch. Slings those bbs real fast but works even better for 1/4 steel it's actually perfect in my opinion.


I ended up doing a similar thing. The 117's were underwhelmng at best so I put some 1/4" SS Black at 6.5" (short draw) and it's much better.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Reed Lukens said:


> Very Nice Jon @Jcharmin92 , I didn't say anything about the bands because your video shows everything so well, Excellent job on this beauty 🤠🍻😍


Thanks man I just wanted to be sure I was doing everything I needed to do LOL


----------



## brucered

Some fine looking plinkers so far.

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Cass

Hi, again here is my first entry finished, I wanted to do a tube shooter also, but I didn't feel that I had enough room for the slits for a wave attachment. So carbon fiber on the outside, g10 on the inside, for the bands I had an un used set from Wasp slingshot bb shooter kit. I had .40 precise bands, but the pouch felt too big. Shoots great though! Hope you like it! Oh, I also wore all white when making this to test my ventilation system, and no mess!!!, wet sand to 1200 grit.


----------



## Portboy

Cass said:


> Hi, again here is my first entry finished, I wanted to do a tube shooter also, but I didn't feel that I had enough room for the slits for a wave attachment. So carbon fiber on the outside, g10 on the inside, for the bands I had an un used set from Wasp slingshot bb shooter kit. I had .40 precise bands, but the pouch felt too big. Shoots great though! Hope you like it! Oh, I also wore all white when making this to test my ventilation system, and no mess!!!, wet sand to 1200 grit.
> View attachment 381942
> View attachment 381943
> View attachment 381945
> View attachment 381946
> View attachment 381947
> View attachment 381949


That’s a sweetheart of a frame Cass 🥰 I get some bands cut we be CF brothers haha


----------



## Slide-Easy

Cass said:


> Hi, again here is my first entry finished, I wanted to do a tube shooter also, but I didn't feel that I had enough room for the slits for a wave attachment. So carbon fiber on the outside, g10 on the inside, for the bands I had an un used set from Wasp slingshot bb shooter kit. I had .40 precise bands, but the pouch felt too big. Shoots great though! Hope you like it! Oh, I also wore all white when making this to test my ventilation system, and no mess!!!, wet sand to 1200 grit.
> View attachment 381942
> View attachment 381943
> View attachment 381945
> View attachment 381946
> View attachment 381947
> View attachment 381949


Nice!


----------



## Portboy

.5 sumeike 10mm 8mm taper with a supersure


----------



## Portboy

Bb shooter for ssotm January







youtube.com


----------



## Reed Lukens

Nice Work Cass & Jason 🤠🍻 
Is 1200 grit enough? I've never worked with carbon fiber but I have a couple sheets here. Hopefully my hand will be working in time to throw something together this month. I usually take the wood down to 2000 - 4000 grit and then put on like 10 coats of wax.


----------



## Portboy

Reed Lukens said:


> Nice Work Cass & Jason 🤠🍻
> Is 1200 grit enough? I've never worked with carbon fiber but I have a couple sheets here. Hopefully my hand will be working in time to throw something together this month. I usually take the wood down to 2000 - 4000 grit and then put on like 10 coats of wax.


I got mine 2000 and green stick . All depends how much grip you want . Lot knife handle guys say no more 400 . Just preference


----------



## Cass

I have the micro mark set of sanding sheets and pads, they work great, I went that far because I didn't get the finish I wanted with a buffer, I usually don't go that far! Get a set on Amazon, they are reusable!!


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> I got mine 2000 and green stick . All depends how much grip you want . Lot knife handle guys say no more 400 . Just preference


Yep that's very true about the knife handle guys that's what my guy does I think he stops at 340 lol but then again he only sells the scales and not a finished product. I go to 800 or 1,000 sometimes and then I give it a good polish with some pink stick compound. I feel anything past 800 doesn't even send the material it's like the material sanding the paper lol


----------



## Portboy

Jcharmin92 said:


> Yep that's very true about the knife handle guys that's what my guy does I think he stops at 340 lol but then again he only sells the scales and not a finished product. I go to 800 or 1,000 sometimes and then I give it a good polish with some pink stick compound. I feel anything past 800 doesn't even send the material it's like the material sanding the paper lol


Yep 800 last grit that removes material after that your just polishing. Hey forget tell ya about one thing different about CF to G10 it chips out when you punch holes . I reading it your doing a 1/4 hole go half way than flip to 1/8 punch it through than back to 1/4 .


----------



## Jcharmin92

Portboy said:


> Yep 800 last grit that removes material after that your just polishing. Hey forget tell ya about one thing different about CF to G10 it chips out when you punch holes . I reading it your doing a 1/4 hole go half way than flip to 1/8 punch it through than back to 1/4 .


Perfect I may just do that with g10 as well sometimes when I punch a hole I get a little bit of discoloration around the hole so I'll give it a whirl


----------



## skarrd

Reed Lukens said:


> Very Nice Steve @skarrd , I love the bands & pouch as well 🍻🍻😃


Thanks Reed,yep ol faithful #64s lol


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi, again here is my first entry finished, I wanted to do a tube shooter also, but I didn't feel that I had enough room for the slits for a wave attachment. So carbon fiber on the outside, g10 on the inside, for the bands I had an un used set from Wasp slingshot bb shooter kit. I had .40 precise bands, but the pouch felt too big. Shoots great though! Hope you like it! Oh, I also wore all white when making this to test my ventilation system, and no mess!!!, wet sand to 1200 grit.
> View attachment 381942
> View attachment 381943
> View attachment 381945
> View attachment 381946
> View attachment 381947
> View attachment 381949


Thats a pretty one there


----------



## skarrd

Portboy said:


> .5 sumeike 10mm 8mm taper with a supersure
> View attachment 381964
> 
> View attachment 381965
> 
> View attachment 381967
> 
> View attachment 381966
> 
> View attachment 381963


another pretty one


----------



## Portboy

skarrd said:


> another pretty one


Shoots not half bad either


----------



## Tree Man

I have a couple irons in the fire, but you know I love bb shooters. 
I'm gonna try


----------



## Portboy

Tree Man said:


> I have a couple irons in the fire, but you know I love bb shooters.
> I'm gonna try
> View attachment 382007


About time you came out retirement 😂


----------



## Tree Man

Portboy said:


> About time you came out retirement 😂


Can't let you have ALL the fun. Lol.
I'm hoping to get it done. Tbh.


----------



## Slide-Easy

Tree Man said:


> Can't let you have ALL the fun. Lol.
> I'm hoping to get it done. Tbh.


Sycamore ?


----------



## Tree Man

Slide-Easy said:


> Sycamore ?


Well, specifically London planetree, but yes , the arbor judges would accept sycamore


----------



## Slingshot28

Drew this up yesterday based off of a design I found on YouTube and mixed it with the torque slingshot.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Slingshot28 said:


> Drew this up yesterday based off of a design I found on YouTube and mixed it with the torque slingshot.
> View attachment 382097
> View attachment 382098
> View attachment 382099
> View attachment 382100
> View attachment 382101


Nice little shooter!


----------



## Sandstorm

Slingshot28 said:


> Drew this up yesterday based off of a design I found on YouTube and mixed it with the torque slingshot.
> View attachment 382097
> View attachment 382098
> View attachment 382099
> View attachment 382100
> View attachment 382101


Bet that feels good in the hand with thumb supported grip. I think that’s my favorite style for everything but heavy bands. Nice little frame mang.


----------



## skarrd

Slingshot28 said:


> Drew this up yesterday based off of a design I found on YouTube and mixed it with the torque slingshot.
> View attachment 382097
> View attachment 382098
> View attachment 382099
> View attachment 382100
> View attachment 382101


nice lookin frame


----------



## skarrd

got another idea cookin,we'll see what happens


----------

